# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή 2013 Budgerigar!

## serafeim

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια...
εχει μπει εδω και 2 βδομαδες το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι budgerigar και ειναι και τα πρωτα πουλια που απεκτησα  :Happy: 
Τωρα θα σας πω τι ακολουθησα διατροφη και γενικα περι των budgerigar...
Ας αρχησουμε...

*Budgerigar - Αναπαραγωγη στην πραξη*
Πρωτα απο ολα ακολουθησα μια οικονομικη διατροφη λογο οικονομικων οποτε δεν θα την συμβουλευα σε κανεναν που θα ειχε την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για το περισσοτερο,οποιος την εχει μου λεει και το συζηταμε  :Happy: 

40 μερουλες πριν αρχησα να χορηγω αυγο βραστο 15 λεπτα σε κοχλαζον νερο και μετα το σκουπιζα καλα και το εκοβα στην μεση και το εδινα,αυτο γινοταν ανα μια μερα,δηλαδη μια εβαζα μια οχι.εκανα δυο φορες μεσα σε αυτ το διαστημα χορηγηση του calcilux για ασβεστιο διοτι δεν τρωνε και πολλα τα πουλακια μου :/, δηλαδη τους εδωσα 1-7 μερα και 33-40 μερατροφη ενα μειγμα σπορων χυμα συσκευασμενο το οποιο το καθαριζω απο τα μπισκοτακια εδω εδινα 2-3 κουταλιες της σουπας ανα ταιστρα(2 ταιστρες εχω), αυτο το κανω για να αποφυγω τυχον περιτα κιλακια χεχεχεχενερακι καθημερινα αλλαζουμε σε αυτες τις περιοδους διοτι το καθαρο νερο ειναι περισσοτερο οξυγονομενο και ο τοσοδουλικος εγκεφαλος των budgerigar λειτουργει καλυτερα και δεν θα υπαρξουν επιπλοκες(παιζει πολυ μεγαλη σημασια στην υγεια τους κατα αυατη την περιοδος)Χαρτι αλλαζουμε την 14 μερα που βαζουμε την φωλια και απο εκει και περα δεν ξανακαθαριζουμε τον πατοτην 14 μερα προσθετουμε την φωλια και τοτε αρχιζουν να τα περιεργαζονται να κοιτανε η ακομα ακομα αν ειναι εμπειρα μπαινουν και στηνουν την φωλιαμεσα στην φωλια βαζουμε 3-5 κουταλιες της σουπας πριονιδι βιολογικο οχι με χημικα γιατι τοτε θα υπαρξη προβλημααπο την 14 μεχρι την 40 μερα πολυ πιθανον να βρουμε αυγουλακι μεσα εγω ειδα στην 40 ακριβως  :Happy: με την γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου και μεχρι τον πρωτο νεοσσο δεν βαζουμε αυγο ενω τις αλλες μερες ακολουθουμε αυστηρα ανα μια μερα αυγογεννανε ανα μια μερα,δηλαδη μια ναι μια οχι και φθανουν ως 8 αυγα αλλα πολυ σπανια(εμενα μου εχει τυχη και 12 αυγα αλλα αυτα εινια πολυυυυυ σπανια)απο την γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου τα εμπειρα πουλια αρχιζουν και κλωσσανε ενω τα απειρα απο το 2 ή 3 αυγοαπο την πρωτη μερα κλωσσηματος αρχηζουμε και μετραμε 18 μερες αντιστροφα για την γεννηση των νεοσσον οι οποιοι θα βγαινουν ανα μια μερα στα εμπειρα πουλια ενω στα απειρα οι 2 πρωτοι νεοσσοι πολυ πιθανον να  εχουν 2-10 ωρες διαφοραμετα απο 10 μερες και απο των τελευταιο νεοσσο δινουμε και χορταρικα και λαχανικα και ολα  :Happy: καθολη την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης θα πρεπει να ελεγχουμε τους γονεις για τυχον τσακωμους ή ζηλειες  :Happy:  γινονται και αυτα χεχεχεχε ολα ειαν ιστο προγραμμαστην 35 μερα οι νεοσσοι απογαλακτιζονται αλλα μην το περνεται κατακαρδα μερικες φορες γινεται και στις 40 και στις 45 μερες ειναι πολυ περιεργα τα πουλια αυτα δεν εχουν ποτε στανταρ  :Happy: μετα απο τον απογαλακτισμο και του τελευταιου νεοσσου χορηγο παλι το calcilux για ασβεστιο γιατι θα ακολουθησει δευτερη γενναμετα ακολουθουμε τα ιδιακαι τα λεμε παλι του χρονου για την ιδια διαδικασι  :Happy: τις πρωτες 10 μερες δεν βαζουμε φρουτα,χορταρικα,λαχανικα και σκευασματα γιατι τα εντερα του νεοσσου ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα

αυτα τα λιγα παιδια απο εμενα και εχω δυο επιτυχημενες γεννες απο περισυ με 5 και 4 μικρα  :Happy:  και μια τριτη με 2 μικρα τα οποια δοθηκαν σε φιλους  :Happy: 

τωρα ας δουμε το αυγουλακι μας και την φωλιτσα μας μεσα  :winky: 
*13-1-2013*


να το το πρωτο κατασπρο αυγουλακι μας που βγηκε την κυριακη ακολουθει συνεχεια μεσα στις μερες και σε καθε αυγο  :Happy:

----------


## Nikos92

Συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου!! Κ εγω θελω να κανω αναπαραγωγη αλλα μου λειπουν τα βασικα οποτε δν το επιχειρω!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του και ο κολιος τον Αυγουστο  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Το ασβεστιο βαση ποιου προγράμματος το εδωσες ετσι Σεραφειμ???
Τα πουλια δεν ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο???

Απο βιταμινες δεν ειδα κατι συγκεκριμενο... ετσι???

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη οχι βιταμινες δεν εδωσα καθολου διοτι εψαχνα Λαμια για το Mutavit αλλαδεν το βρηκα πουθενα μα πουθενα ομως και το oleovita τους ειχε τελειωσει κα ιεδω και 1 μηνα τους ειναι τελειωμενο θα παω αυριο να κοιταξω παλι... τα πουλια πρωτου τα βαλω τα κοιταω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ...
Καλη συνεχεια με πολλα καταπρα αυγουλακια.

----------


## mitsman

τα πουλια ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο???
το ασβεστιο βαση ποιου προγράμματος το έδωσες!?

----------


## Peri27

Μπράβοοοοοο πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα γιατί πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεσαι πολύ!
Να σε ρωτήσω οικολογικό ροκανίδι που μπορώ να βρω??  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη εσωτερικο χωρο ναι...
Στις οδηγιες που εχω χασει πλεον ειχα διαβασει μπορουμε να το χορηγουμε 2 φορες μονο σε διαστημα περιπου δυο εβδομαδων... δεν εχω καποιο συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα ομως...
μπορεις να βρεις και απο πετ σοπ χωρις χημικα ρωτα το...

----------


## mitsman

Χωρις απευθειας εκθεση στον ηλιο δεν εχουμε δημιουργια βιταμινης D που βοηθαει στη απορρόφηση φωσφορου και ασβεστιου.... με οτι σημαινει αυτο απο την στιγμη που δεν δινεις καποια πολυβιταμινη που να εχει βιταμινη D.....


Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια να εχεις!

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι σε παραθυρο Δημητρη και εχει μπολικο ηλιο μελλετημενο και αυτο....
στην Λαμια δεν επιασε πολυ συννεφια

----------


## mitsman

Οταν ο ηλιος φιλτραρεται απο το τζαμι ειναι αναποτελεσματικος στην δημιουργια βιταμινης D

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω περι τζαμιου και ηλιου  :Happy:  χεχεχε
παντως τα εχω σε σημειο που το πρωι και λιγο το μεσημερακι πιανει ηλιος και τις υπολοιπες ωρες οχι... και αυτος οχι στο σημειο της φωλιας...

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον παιδια σημερα ειχαμε και το δευτερο  :winky: 

*15-1-2013*

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτό που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης, είναι ότι ο ήλιος που περνάει μέσα από το τζάμι, είναι σαν να μην περνάει καθόλου... χάνονται δηλαδή οι ιδιότητες που ενεργοποιούν την βιταμίνη D!  :winky: 

Εγώ αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα, είναι γιατί δεν δίνεις αυγό καθημερινά για κάποιο διάστημα...

Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε να δούμε τα αυγουλάκια να σκάνε!

----------


## serafeim

γιατι οταν εδινα στον αρσενικο μου συνεχεια αυγο εμπενε στην φωλια και εσπαγε τα αυγα και προσπαθουσε να ξαναζευγαρωσει...
αλλα θα το κανω... θα παω να δω για το Mutavit να ειμαι και καλημενος απο αυτο το κομματι

----------


## serafeim

ουπς το ξεχασα εντελως αυτο το θεμα 100000000 συγγνωμη παιδια!!!
εδω οριστε μια φωτογραφια με τα μεχρι σημερα αυγα!! 
6 στο συνολο τους!!!

ουπς αυτα δεν ειναι τα αυγα η μανα που τα προστατευει και φαγαμε μια καλη τσιμπια για να κανουμε ωοσκοπηση!!!

αυτα ομως ειανι τα αυγα  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια!!!
Ασχημα και ευχαριστα νεα!!!
Ασχημα το 5ο αυγο θα εχει διαφορα αν σκασει 16 ημερες απο το πρωτο... (τι αποτελεσματα λετε να εχω? να παρω κρεμα καλου κακου? )
Ευχαριστα το 5ο αυγο ειναι οντως γονιμο....
Αναμονη για το 6ο που θα παει ακομα περισσοτερο στις 18 ημερες απο το πρωτο,δηλαδη μολις θα εχει σκασει αυτο...

----------


## demis

Πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα σεραφειμ εγω λεω αμα δεις οτι το αλλο ζευγαρι δεν εχει ενσπορα αυγα η εχει ενα δυο βαλε τα δυο τελευταια αυγα στο αλλο ζευγαρακι, μπορει να ειναι πολλα τα αυγα αλλα για πρωτη γεννα δεν ξερεις πως θα παει αμα εχεις 100% γονιμα αυγα, το 5ο αυγο  αν υιοθετηθει απο τα αλλα θα ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλο απο τα αλλα μικρα. Το 6ο ομως γενηθηκε αυτες τις μερες οποτε δε θα αποτελεσει κανενα προβλημα αν υιοθετηθει.  Εγω αυτο θα εκανα και δεν θα αγχωνωμουν απο κει και περα   απο το  να αφησεις τα δυο τελευταια αυγα που εχουνε τοοσες μερες διαφορα απο το πρωτο λυπαμαι αλλα υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να πλακωθουν απο τα μεγαλυτερα.. Ασε που αμα βαλεις τα αυγα στο δευτερο ζευγαρι αμα το πρωτο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο τα αλλα το παιρνεις οταν φτασει 20 ημερων και το ταιζεις στην αναγκη. Ειναι πιο ευκολο απο το να παρεις ενα μικρο απο 1 2 ημερων που δεν θα εχει τα αντισωματα απο τους γονεις και θα θελει καθε μια δυο ωρες ταισμα μερα νυχτα, και θα θελει και ιδικη θερμοκρασια υγρασια θερμομετρα κτλ.

----------


## demis

Επισεις ξεχασα να πω οτι εμενα 15 ιανουαριου γεννησανε (το πρωτο) οποτε σε λιγες μερες θα εχουμε και οι δυο επισκεψεις!

----------


## serafeim

οφειλω να πω οτι ειχα την ιδια σκεψη μολις πριν λιγο αλλα το δευτερο ζευγαρακι σπαει τα αυγα και φοβαμαι να τα βαλω.. αν δω οτι πεφτει να κλωσσησει κα ιτο δευτερο ζευγαρακι μου τοτε εφυγαν τα αυγα προς τα εκει...
Θεμιστοκλη αντε να δουμε και τα δικα σου κοτσιφακια χεχεχεχε  :Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου περιμενουμε νεοτερα απο τα ζευγαρακια μου!!!

----------


## demis

Ε αμα τα σπανε τοτε... Απο νεοσσους και αυγα εχω δει απειρες περιπτωσεις σε περιστερια και καναρινια που ασχολουμαι απο μωρο με τον πατερα και τον αδερφο μου. Απο παπαγαλους δεν εχω και τοσο εμποιρα μια μονο γεννα ειχα στα κοκατιλ και τωρα αυτη ειναι η δευτερη, οποτε με βαση τη θεωρεια και παρομιαζω τις περιπτωσεις που ειχα με τα καναρινια και τα περιστερια προσπαθω να βρω καμια λυθση μπας και βοηθισω κι εγω σε κατι.

----------


## serafeim

Πυστεψεμε βοηθησες  :Happy:  μην σε νοιαζει αυτο!!  :Happy:  χεχεχε
να δουμε αν δεν σπασουν το αυγο κα ιαυτο γιατι σημερα το μπλε ζευγαρι το θυληκο κλωσσαει απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι μεσα στην φωλια δεν βγαινει!!! θα δηξει αυριο γιατι κα ιτο 1ο αυγο με την αυριο το ειδα σπασμενο ισως το κανει το αρσενικο απο ζηλια το εχω ξαναπαθει!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ασχημα νεα και καλα νεα σημερα παλι..
Ασχημα μαλλον 2 νεοσσοι πεθαναν μεσασ στο κελυφος δεν μπορεσαν να βγουν... προβλημα ισως η υγρασια παντως τα ειδα χτυπημενα τα αυγα απο μεσα προς τα εξω οι νεοσσοι προσπαθησαν να βγουν!!!
Τα καλα νεα εινα ιοτι και το 6ο αυγο ειανι γονιμο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ασχημα νεα και καλα νεα σημερα παλι..
> Ασχημα μαλλον 2 νεοσσοι πεθαναν μεσασ στο κελυφος δεν μπορεσαν να βγουν... προβλημα ισως η υγρασια παντως τα ειδα χτυπημενα τα αυγα απο μεσα προς τα εξω οι νεοσσοι προσπαθησαν να βγουν!!!
> Τα καλα νεα εινα ιοτι και το 6ο αυγο ειανι γονιμο!!!


Βαλε μια υγρη πετσετουλα/πανακι πανω στην φωλια για να αυξηθει η υγρασια...
Οταν πανε να εκκολαφθουν τα αυγα στυνηθως το κανουμε αυτο για να ειναι πιο ''μαλκαο'' το κελυφος....

Μπανιο δεν θα σου προτεινα να τους βαλεις (μερικοι το κανουν) διοτι εχεις ακομα αυγα που θα ''αργησουν'' να εκκολαφθουν .... και ισως το υγρο φτερωμα των γονιων τα επιρεασει αρνητικα.......

Αυτα απο εμενα....ελπιζω να μην συμβει στου επομενους...ειναι κριμα...  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια τα δεδομενα αλλαξανε...
και εχω φωτορεπορταζ... τα μικρα βγαινουν και τα δυο σπανε σιγα σιγα το αυγο βιαστηκα!!!
αρα σημερα μονο θετικα... θα βαλω φωτογραφιες μολις βρω ευκαιρια!!!
αλλα δεν ειμαι 100% αν βγουν.. εβαλα ενα σφουγγαρι απο κατω απο την φωλια!!! θα βαλω και πανακι για καλυτερο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Παιδια τα δεδομενα αλλαξανε...
> και εχω φωτορεπορταζ... τα μικρα βγαινουν και τα δυο σπανε σιγα σιγα το αυγο βιαστηκα!!!
> αρα σημερα μονο θετικα... θα βαλω φωτογραφιες μολις βρω ευκαιρια!!!
> αλλα δεν ειμαι 100% αν βγουν.. εβαλα ενα σφουγγαρι απο κατω απο την φωλια!!! θα βαλω και πανακι για καλυτερο!!!


Δοξα τω θεω βγηκαν τα μικρα!!!
Μακαρι να βγουν απο το αυγουλακι!!!

Καλη συνεχεια....  :Happy: 
Αναμενουμε φωτογραφιες αλλα και την εξεληξη των μικρων σου!!!

----------


## serafeim

εννοειται αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν βγει!!!  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

> εννοειται αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν βγει!!!


Μην ανυσηχεις....
Ολα θα πανε καλα....εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις οπου τα πουλακια αργουν πολυ ωρα να βγουν απο το αυγο.... 
Απλα σιγουρεψου οτι τα μικρα ειναι ζωντανα ακομη...οι γονεις τα βοηθανε;;;

Αν οχι και δεις οτι πλεον δεν εχουν αλλες δυναμεις και εγκαταλειπουν,τοτε βοηθησε κι εσυ λιγο...με μια λιγο υγρη βατονετα και με σταθερες κινησεις,προσπαθησε να απομακρυνεις το τσοφλι!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω προσπαθουν 5 ωρες το πρωτο τωρα... αλλα το ακουω εινα ιζωντανο.. και απο το αλλο ακουω τσικ τσικ απο εμεσα να κανει το τσοφλι!!!

----------


## cute

αντε με το καλο σεραφειμακο,μακαρι να βγουν τα πουλακια σου!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

μακαρι Δεσποινα εχω πολυ αγωνια ....

----------


## demis

Με το καλο Σεραφειμ κι εγω ειμαι στην ιδια φαση απο χθες το βραδυ ραγισανε τα 2 αυγουλακια και τσιριζουν τα μικρα και κλωτσανε, και δνε λενε να βγουνε τα σκασμενα!

----------


## serafeim

Παιδια εχω παλι και καλα και κακα νεα....
το 1ο μικρο το πηρα και το καθαρισαεγω διοτι το ειχε σπασει το αυγο ετσι ωστε μπορεσα να το βγγαλω και μεχρι τωρα ζει το μικρουλακη μου αυριο ομως θα δειξουν ολα...
το 2ο αυγο δεν εσκασε ακομα και ειναι οπως ηταν... εβαλα τον φακο απο περιεργεια να δω ωοσκοπηση και ειδα φλεβες μεσα λεω ωχ αυτο πως ακουγεται ενω εχει φλεβες?

----------


## serafeim

παιδια καλημερα
εχω μονο ασχημα νεα σημερα...
το μικρο δεν τα καταφερε...
το μονο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι ποτε μα ποτε δεν βαζουμε χερι στην ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΦΥΣΗ!!!!!!!!!
το παθημα μου γινε μαθημα κα ιδεν προκειται να ξαναγινει...
ο δευτερος νεοσσος πανω απο 12 ωρες τωρα και ειναι ζωντανος ακομα μεσα απο το κελυφος στην ιδια κατασταση!!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω παιδια,
μολις εσκασε το 2o μικρο.... θελετε να το δειτε? :Ο δεν σας το δειχνω...
























και αλλο...
















λιγο ακομα....

----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!! με το καλο!! και τα υπολοιπα!! παρε εαν γινεται με ενα χαρτακι τις κουτσουλιες να μην ακουμπαει επανω ο νεοσσος.

----------


## geog87

φιλε με το καλο να γινει γερο και δυνατο το μωρακι!!!αντε να σκασουν και τ'αλλα!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

γινεται γινεται απλα τα εχω ενοχλησει πολυ σημερα και δεν θελω να την ενοχλησω αλλο... αυριο το πρωι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πανεμορφος!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζησει Σεραφειμ,να ειναι γερο και δυνατο και να το δουμε πανω στο κλαρακι να κανει τις βολτιτσες του!!!  :Happy:   (εχει πολυ δρομο μπροστα του...  :winky:  )

----------


## serafeim

οντως εχει πολυ δρομο,ευχαριστω!

----------


## cute

αχ μπράβο πολυυ χάρηκα με τα νεα σου σεραφείμ!!! :Happy: να είναι γερο το μικρακι και εύχομαι σύντομα να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλακια :Happy: )))))))

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω δεσποινακι...  :Happy:  και εγω το ευχομαι!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εχω βιντεο το μικρακι!!!!!!!!!!! θα τα βαλω ολα αυριο χαχαχαχα ειναι μιας μερας και φαγανο φαγανο!!!
και σημερα γενικως ειχα ευχαριστα νεααααααααα...

----------


## cute

περιμενουμε το βιντεοοο!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## serafeim

καλησπερα παιδια,
δεν γεννηθηκε αλλο μικρο αλλα εκανε και αλλο αυγο!!! 7ο στην ουσια μετα απο 5 μερες του τελευταιου ... δεν το πυστευω... και το απιστευτο θα ειναι να ειναι και αυτο γονιμο... ηδη περιμενω να δω τι θα κανει κα ιτο μπλε ζευγαρι να μεταφερω τα αυγα που συμπιπτουν 1-2 μερες τα αυγα!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια απιστευτο!!!
ειναι γονιμο και αυτο... ελεος!!!
δεν ξερω τι παει στραβα ενω ολα αρχησαν και λειτουργουσαν ρολοι!!!
επιασα τον αρσενικο να εχει αρπαξει με βιαιοτητα το θυληκο να το ματωνει και να ζευγαρωνει μαζι του τραγικο πολυ, αμεσως τον χωρισα και τωρα τον εχω βαλει στο κλουβακι του μεσα.
Δεν βγηκε αλλο μικρο που περιμενα σημερα ισως αργα τα μεσανυχτα η αυριο θα δηξει!!!
οριστε φωτογραφιες και βιντεακι!!!

*Φωτογραφιες*:

Σημερινη προσπαθουσε να σηκωθει χεχεχε


να και μια χθεσινη


*Βιντεακι :*

----------


## COMASCO

καλη συνεχεια σεραφειμ!!σωστα εκανες και χωρισες τον αρσενικο!!ευχομαι με το καλο να σκασουν και τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια το τελευταιο αυγο το εβαλα στο μπλε ζευγαρι ειναι γονιμο και γεννηθηκε ιδια μερα με ενα απο το μπλε ζευγαρι και αυτο γονιμο οποτε καλυτερα εκει γιατι θα εχει 25 μερες διαφορα απο τον πρωτο νεοσσο!!!
Τωρα που σας γραφω ενα ς νεοσσος προσπαθει να βγει απο το αυγουλακι!! δηλαδη σχεδον βγηκε!!!

----------


## serafeim

Μολις τωρα!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τι γλυκο μωρε! Να σου ζησει..! Με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

οριστε παιδια δειτε!!!

----------


## serafeim

τι να πω ρε παιδια... φετος η χειροτερη χρονια και ετσι οπως μου μπηκε αλλα και με το τωρα...
και αυτο το μικρο πεθανε... η αιτια? ηταν αταιστο γιατι ρε μανουλα γιατι?
 :sad:  μια αομη μερα που θα ειμαι χαλια !!!
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥ΅ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΘΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΣΣΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Λυπαμαι Σεραφειμ, εχεις και αλλα αυγα αν ναι καλη τυχη!!!!

----------


## serafeim

εχω 6-7 αυγα περιπου σε 2 ζευγαρια... αλλα δεν εχει σημασια αυτο!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Σου ευχομαι με το καλο να σου βγουν 6-7 γερα και πανεμορφα μπατζακια!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πειραζει Σεραφειμ...στα επομενα θα μαθει και θα τα ταιζει....
Περιμενουμε να δουμε τι θα γινει με τα επομενα αυγουλακια...  :winky:

----------


## cute

αχ κριμα βρε σεραφειμακοο :sad: πολύ λυπάμαι!!!ελπίζω κι εγώ η μανούλα να φροντίσει τους επόμενους νεοσους σωστά!!! :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

τι ηλικια εχει το θηλυκο???? γιατι τα αφηνει να πεθανουν???? αν δεν βρεις το προβλημα δεν θα βρεις την λυση...
αν δεν βρεις την λυση!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια, η μανα εχει κανη 2 γεννες περισυ επιτυχημενες..
ειναι περιπου 3 χρονων το εχω εγω εκει περιπου τωρα πανω κατω αυτην τη νηλικια οχι οτι δεν ειναι εμπειρο... μου εκανε 9 πουλια περισυ σε 2 γεννες!!!
απλα το προβλημα νομιζω ειναι εγω και εκει ειναι που στεναγχωριεμαι... πηγα να βαλω το αυγο και κοιτα μεσα την φωλια γιατι περιμενα το δευτερο να σκασει και το βρηκα εξω απο το αυγο με το τσοφλι... ετσι πηγα να παρω το τσοφλι εγω αλλα με ειδε η θυληκια που επερνα το τσοφλι που εμεινε και το ειχε παει στην ακρη... ε και την επομενη μερα σημερα δηλαδη σηκωθηκα να παω στον φουρνο 5 το πρωι !!! τωρα πηρα κρεμα σημερα αν τυχη και στα επομενα τοτε θα δρασω εγω... και θα τα κοιταω απο κοντα και δεν ξαναβαζω χερι αν με ειναι μεσα η θυληκια!!!

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα παιδια...
μολις τωρα δαχτυλιδωσα το μοναδικο μικρο που εμεινε μεχρι στιγμη...
ειναι 6 ημερων και μολις ανοιξε εντελως τα ματυα...
δυσκολευομαι να ττα περασω..

----------


## Eliccaios

σεραφειμ μπορεις να με διδαξεις εχω δυο budgies λοιπον μοθ τα ειχανε δοσει ενα αγορι και ενα κοριτσι το αγορι εφυγε λογο γτ επεσε το κλουβι απο γατα η απο ποθλι δεν 3ερω λοιπον και πηρα εναν αρσενικο παλι και πσοφισε αφτος γτ ειχαν βαλει τροφη απο σκιουρο τησ μπερδεψανε τησ τροφες εγω ελιπα ειμουνα πειρεα λογο μιας δουλιας λοιπον και ξανα αγορα ενα πρασινο και δεν 3ερς αμα 8α ζευγαροσουν εχουν διξει σιμαδια που ταιζει το ενα το αλλο και φιλιοντε αλλα δεν διχνουν σιμαδια για ζευγαρομα οπος να πιροθουν,  αυγο δεν εχουν φαι ποτε οποτε βαζω και τουσ αρχισα αναμικτη τροφη με καναβοθρι παπαγαλινη και αυγοτροφη  βιταμινες και ολα τα αλλα δεν εχς οικονομικη ανεσει να χρεισιμοποιησο

----------


## serafeim

καταρχην καλως ορισες στο φορουμ μας!!!
ειναι κριμα να λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια σε καθε μελος που μπαινει...
μπορεις να δεις στην κατηγορια των μεσσαιων παπαγαλων και να βρεις οτι θελεις...

----------


## serafeim

εγινε ειπαμε το δαχτυλιδωμα αλλα ρε παιδια καμια φωτο το μικρο δεν το ειδαμε... :/

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι λιγο στενο το δαχτυλιδι ή μου φαινεται? Το μωρο παντως ειναι κουκλακι ζωγραφιστο και καλοταισμενο! Να το χαιρεσαι Σεραφειμ!  :winky:

----------


## Anestisko

αγορι μου να τα χερεσαι....ειναι πραγματικα τελεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να το χαίρεσαι Σεραφειμακο... Αντε κ στο κλαρι!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Σου φενεται σου φενεται Νικολακι  :Happy: 
ειναι 10-11 ημερων ποσο ακομα να μεγαλωσει? και εξαλου εχει το διπλασιο κενο  :Happy: 
Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! αντε να βγουνε και τα αλλα 9 μικρα :Ο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ΝικολακΗς  :Happy:  

Απο τις φωτογραφιες παντως φαινεται αρκετα στενο..! Αλλα ΕΝΝΕΑ μικρα? Που θα τα βαλεις αυτα ανθρωπε μου?  :eek:  
Α, και πες μου που μενεις..! Κι επισης εαν μια μερα δεν τα βρισκεις δεν το εκανα εγω!  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## serafeim

αααα απο ορθογραφια τιποτα αλλο..  :Happy: 
Λαμια μενω...
Δεν χρειαζεται να ερθεις να κλεψεις..  :Happy: 
ελα και κατι θα κανουμε  :winky:  χεχεχεχε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν πειραζει Σεραφειμ! Πολλοι το γραφουν με Ι αντι για Η..! 

χεχεχεχ! εγινε! ασε μου και συντεταγμενες! ερχομαι αυτη τη στιγμη με ελικοπτερο!  :Happy0045:

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω συντεταγμενες  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αστειευομουν μωρε!  ::  

Οι budgieγονεις τι κανουν?

----------


## serafeim

οι γονεις τι να κανουν... 
ο αρσενικος (αρχεγονο) εχει φαει τα καγκελα απο το αλλο κλουβακι τον εχω χωρησει οπως εχω πει.. θελει να ζευγαρωνει συνεχεια δεν αντεχει... απορω το περιβαλλον? τα αυγα που τους δινω? τι να πω... παντως με εχουν βγαλει ασπροπροσωπο...
η θυληκη παλευει με το μικρακι αυτο  :Happy: 
μαλλον θα το παρω στο χερι μολις μεγαλωσει αυτο... ειναι το πρωτο μου δαχτυλιδωμενο και λεω να το κανω ημερο!!!

----------


## serafeim

μικρο μικρο μικρο μικρο...
παιδια με μπερδεψε το χρωματακι του  :Happy: 
βγαζει στην ακρη ακρη κατι αγκαθακια που ειναι ασπρα... λετε γαλαζιο?  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

:Love0034:  το αγαπωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ωωωωωωωωωωω !!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Και Εγώ!! Φοβερό μιλάμε!

----------


## mitsman

και εγω και εγωωωω!!!

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε μολις τις εβγαλα  :Happy: 
μαλλον μπλεδακι!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπωπωπωπωπωπω!!! Κουκλιιιιιί!!!! :winky:  :Happy:  :winky:  :Happy:  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

αγαπάκι  :Love0034:

----------


## Kostakos

Αχουυυ του μωλέ το μωλουδάκι χχεχεχεχε :Angel09:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι γλυκο!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Κουκλακια!!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Κουκλιά!!!

Θα με κανετε να παρω και budgieακια...

----------


## serafeim

Μην παρεις να σου δωσουμε αμα ειναι !!! ^_^

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
σημερα εχω και καλα και κακα νεα...
τα κακα ειναι οτι και τα 2 αυγα που εμειναν στο ζευγαρι πεθαναν στο κελυφος μεσα οι νεοσσοι στο τελευταιο σταδιο διοτι ο νεοσσος στο ενα το ραγισε και το αλο το εσπασε στον αεροφορο σακο!!!
τα καλα ειναι οτι αυτος ο νεοσσος μεγαλωνει ακαθεκτα και περιμενει πως και πως να παει στο νεο του αφεντικο!!!  :Happy: 
μαλλον ειμαστε μπλε  :Happy: 

μωρε θα σε πιασω!!!


τι σου ειπα? σε επιασα ..  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

άχου μωέ!!!! 
τι κανουμε;; όλα στο πρόγραμμα είναι....ελπίζω η επόμενη αναπαραγωγική περίοδος να είναι η τυχερή σου!

----------


## serafeim

Ρια μου δες το αλλο αρθρο με το μπλε ζευγαρι!!  :Happy:  περιμενω 6 αυγουλακια!! μου ηρθε καλυτερα απο οτι περιμενα... ναι ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι οντως!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Ειναι τελοιο! Λυπαμαι για τα αλλα!

----------


## demis

Πανεμορφο ειναι! Στο νεο του σπιτι? :O δεν θα το κρατησεις?

----------


## serafeim

Οχι θα το δοσω  :Happy: 
θα παει σε καλα χερια απο εδω μεσα!!  :Happy: 
 Σας ευχαριστω ολους  :Happy:

----------


## demis

ποιον βρε? πες να χαρουμε ειναι κι αυτο σημαντικο κομματι μιας γεννας οποτε μπορεις να το αναφερεις εδω

----------


## kostas0206

Θεμιστοκλη εγω θα ειμαι ο τυχερος! χεχεχεχεχ

----------


## serafeim

πηρες την απαντηση που ηθελες ^_^

----------


## cute

και εμένα θα μου άρεσε να έχω ένα μπατζακι!!!είναι τοσο γλυκουλια!!!!αλλά θα ηθελα να το εχω στο δωματιο μου δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ γιατί εχω το μικρό τοριδιο(το λοβ μου).ειναι πολύ γλυκουλι το μικρακι σεραφείμ,Κώστα είσαι πολύ τυχερος :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Και οριστε το χρωμματακι  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Likessssssss!!!!!!

----------


## cute

αχ χριστέ μου τι όμορφο νινί που θα γίνει!!!πολύ ωραίο το χρωματακι του :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφο χρωματακι......Με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!!  :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

Βρε τι φοβερό πράγμα είναι αυτό σέλω και εγώωω !!!!! (joke...)

----------


## serafeim

στο κλαρι και γρηγορα στα λιμανια...  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

θα σε πιασω ελα εδω!!!!

ουπς, σε επιασα!!!



πως λαμπη ετσι βρε παιδια... το μπλε γινεται πρασινο  :Happy:  φανταστικο πραγμα  :Happy: 
κατι πρεπει να κανω με την φωλια για καθαρισμα!!! περισυ το επειχηρησακ αι εκανα αμαν ναδεχτει τα μωρα πισω!!!!

----------


## xarhs

δεν εχω λογια........... ειναι ενα κουκλι.
να σου ζησει...!!!!!

 :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Πανεμορφο!!!!! Αλλα μας μπερδεψε το χρωμα!!! χαχαχαχ  Θα βγει Budgie-κλοουν!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

Τελικα τα budgakia ειναι πολυ ομορφα μικρουλια

----------


## serafeim

ναι ναι εχουν και πολυ πλακα ^_^

----------


## Kostakos

Ν γιατι αγαπω παπαγαλακι και γενικα τους παπαγαλους ειναι πτηνα με χαρακτηρα και προσωπικοτες

----------


## Peri27

:Love0001: Είναι πεντάταμορφο!!! είναι..  :Love0020:  αχ δεν υπάρχουν λογια!!  :Love0030:

----------


## serafeim

> Ν γιατι αγαπω παπαγαλακι και γενικα τους παπαγαλους ειναι πτηνα με χαρακτηρα και προσωπικοτες


καποιος θελει δωωωωωροοοο!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

Δεν το ειπα εγω να ξερεις  :Innocent0006:  U dont have to!!!! Ya know χαχαχα αλλα κατσε να μας αφησει και ο ερωτας..."ο ακριβος ερωτας"

----------


## serafeim

Αχα.. νομιζω καταλαβα!!  :Happy:  χαχαχαχα

----------


## Kostakos

Για τον ερωτα φανταζομαι... Εε??  ;s

----------


## serafeim

ναι ναι !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Αστα παω να σκασω...

----------


## serafeim

:trash:

----------


## serafeim

και καλα τωρα εγω με τετοια φατσα θα κρατιομουν να μην βγαλω φωτογραφιες? χαχαχαχαχαχα σας γελασαν!!!

----------


## xarhs

ειναι φοβερος ο μαγκας...... να σου ζησει σερ.

----------


## Kostakos

χαχα ωστε έτσι εε μας γέλασαν εε??   Πάντως φοβερό μουράκι

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφουλι, γλυκουλι, καταπληκτικουλι, μορουλι, μπατζουλι!!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα , καλησπερα... μεγαλωνουμε και ανυπμωνουμε να παμε στα λιμανια μας και στην θαλασιτσα μας και στο βουνο μας!!!

----------


## Peri27

:Love0030:  :Love0030:  απλά respect !!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Βρε εδώ μεγαλώνουμε με γοργούς ρυθμούς!! .. πάντα είχα την εντύπωση πως όταν ένας παπαγάλος απολάμβανει κάρτι φαίνετια κάτι σαν χαμόγελο.. ακόμα κια αν είναι ειρωνικο (>>ρούλης<<) χαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

Χαμογελαει μονο οταν του λεω οτι θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες για το φορουμ!!!!! σας λατρευει!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Kανά μπατζάκι με πράσινη απόχρωση δεν έχεις ωρέ.. αμα εχεις θέλουμε να το δούμε και αυτό !!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι μια γλυκα!!!!!!!!! αντε να γινει μεγαλο και τρανο!

----------


## xarhs

εγω ενα θα ευχηθω..... να μοιασει στο αφεντικο του....!!!!

λετε να το γκαντεμιασω το πουλακι.......????
χαχαχαχαχαχ.... αστειο

----------


## serafeim

χα χα χα χα Χαρη αστειο πολυ!!  :Happy: 

Κωστα κατσε ντε να βγουν απο το αλλο ζευγαρι να δουμε τι χρωματακια θα γινουν  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

ok ανμένουμε  πάντως μπομπιράκος φαίνεται.... αλάννιιιι (με λαμιώτικη προφορά... χωρίς παρεξήγηση χαχαχα)

----------


## kostas0206

Σεραφειμ σε παρακαλω μην ανεβαζεις αλλες, δεν αντεχω!!!!!χαχαχαχπλακα κανω!!! δεν μπορω να περιμενω την ημερα που θα μου το δωσεις!!!!!!   παιδια προσοχη μην μου το ματιάσετε!!!! χαχαχαχΒαλτου κανενα ματοχαντρο!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχ πλακα κανω!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Νεες νεες  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Ουι μανα μ !!!χαχαχαχ Πωπωπωωππω θηριο!!!! Και πανεμορφο τελικα αυτο που μου ελεγες για το χρωμα συμφωνω!!!!! ειναι η ωραιωτερη αποχρωση του μπλε!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κουκλι Σεραφειμ!! Σκετο κουκλι..! Σε ποσο καιρο απογαλακτιζεται ο κουκλος???

----------


## serafeim

11 Μαρτιου περιπου!!

----------


## kostas0206

Και σε ποσο καιρο μαθαινει να βρισκει την τροφη και το νερο ευκολα?(με λιγα λογια ποτε το περνω?)  :winky:

----------


## koukouroukou

πολυ ομορφο!! μπραβο! μοιαζει με το δικο μου!

----------


## serafeim

35 ημερων πανω κατω απογαλακτιζονται  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Δε χρειαζεται πιστευω να ξαναναφερω ποσο γλυκουλι ειναι .... Σεραφειμ ποσα budgies εχεις???ασχετο αλλα δε νομιζω να μας εχεις συστησει ολα σου τα μικρουλια ...ολα μα ολα χαχαχ

----------


## serafeim

Budgie? εεε δεν τα μετραω αλλα να σου πω!!!

6 δικα μου περσινα χωρις να ειανι σε ζευγαρια
1 θυληκο περσινο δικο μου (που ειναι το μπλε θυληκο απο το μπλε ζευγαρι)
1 αρσενικο μπλε (απο το μπλε ζευγαρι)
2 οι γονεις του μπλε θυληκου και 6 περσινων
1 αυτο το μπλεδακι (που θα το δοσω )
5 μικρα μεσα στην φωλια (αν μεγαλωσουν ομως ολα κανονικα )

Συνολο 16 Budgie Κωστα  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Lol εκτροφειο να κανεις χαχαχα παντως πιστευω οτι εισαι ο καταληλοτερος για μπατζι

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα οχι ρε συ χαλαρωσε!!! χαχαχαχα
Σε ευχαριστω παντως για τα καλα σου λογια!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια,
σημερα την μανα την βλεπω πολυ εξω αρα ετοιμαζεται για τον απογαλακτισμο του το μικρο σιγα σιγα μερα με την μερα, απο στιγμη σε στιγμη περιμνω να κανει την πρωτη εξοδο του  :Happy: 





εδω κοιταχτε τι ομορφο φτερουγακι που εχει!!!  :Happy: )))))))))))))))))))))) τρελενομαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

και για να μην λετε οτι δεν βαζω βιντεο!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Ομορφοφατσο!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν εχω λογια!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

ΜΠΙΖΕΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ Σ ΑΓΑΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  :Love0001:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## xarhs

καλα ρε σεραφειμ τι κουκλι ειναι αυτο...................???????????????????????  ????????

ειλικρινα μπαινω σε πειρασμους να ρθω να στο παρω....!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Κανε πισω Χαρη, κραταω τσαμπι απο κεχρι, ειναι φονικο οπλο!!!!Να πας να κλεψεις καποιου Βολιοτη το μπατζι, Αυτο ειναι δικο μου!!!! χαχαχαχα πλακα κανω, μην παρεξηγηθουμε!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ!!!!
Θα σου στειλω τον Πιπη να σου την κλεψει και να ερθουν εδω πετωντας....  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

στειλτον και αν ξαναφυγει..

----------


## Efthimis98

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## serafeim

σημερα εχει κατι ξεχωριστο.. βφηκε απο την φωλια...

----------


## serafeim



----------


## olga

ιιιιιιιιιιι το πουλίνι! τι καλό!

----------


## Καρολίνα

τώρα για κάτσε διότι μπερδεύτηκααααα! αυτό το ΜΩΡΟ.. είναι απο τα.. μπεμπε; (με τόσο φτερό; )

----------


## Kostakos

Ρε δε παει αλλο αλλα δε γινεται να τον κλεψουμε ειναι αλλουνου χαχαχαχα παιδια ειναι πο τα ομορφοτερα budgakia που εχω δει

----------


## serafeim

ειναι το πρωτο και μοναδικο αυγο απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι που ειναι αυτο..
τα αλλα μικρα θα δεις βιντεο συντομα και αυτα μπλε μαλλον..

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ που βγαζεις τετοιες ομορφιες!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τι κουκλι ειναι αυτο βρε? Το δικο μου ή του Κωστα? χιχιχιχ  ::

----------


## serafeim

θες κι εσυ Νικο;χαχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ θα το 'θελα αλλα μετα θα με κυνηγα ολη η γειτονια με τις φωναρες των πουλιων  ::

----------


## serafeim

σιγα σιγα.. εσυ ρινκ εγω ενα ζευγαρακι μπατζι...  :winky:  χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

οποτε χεστηκαμε για τους γειτονες?  :Anim 59:  (συγνωμη για την εκφραση)

----------


## serafeim

σε νοιαζουν μμωρε; αντε απο εκει.. ο κ;θε ενας που εχει προβλημα με τ; ζωα τα λεει αυτα ... οι γειτονες συνηθως κομπλεξικοι.. εγω παντως θελω ενα ρινκ για κατι πολυ σημαντικο... για αυτο σας ζαλιζω αχχαχαχαχ εγω συγγνωμη...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δε μας ζαλιζεις μωρε..! τι ζητας συγνωμη?..

νεοτερες φωτογραφιες του μπεμπη δε θα βαλεις?? αντε τραβα κανα δυο και ανεβασε τες  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

αχαχα αφου σημερα εβαλα και αλλες θες;

----------


## xarhs

νικο εχει τουλη σημερα και δεν μπορει να βγαλει αλλες...... ::

----------


## serafeim

χαχχχαχαχχαχα
και καλα εγω αν θελω δεν βγαζω φωτογραφιες χαχαχαχχ

----------


## panoss

Τέλειο το μικρό!!!
Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## george92

με το καλο!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

τι τρωμε τωρα? αααααα να χαθεις!!!

----------


## xarhs

πωωωωωωω.... μιλαμε ειναι σκετη ζωγραφια...!!!!!!!

μακη μου φαινεται θα στο παρω εγω αυτο το μικρο......... χαχαχαχ..!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Προσεχε παρα φυλαει ο Κωστας του!!

----------


## kostas0206

Αχα σας επιασα!!! Χαχαχαχα!!! Σωπα εφαγε απο το χερι σου!!!χαχαχα πλακα κανω! δν σου ειχα την παραμικρη αμφιβολία!!! Αντε να μας ζησει βρε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

αντε τυχερουλη κωστα................. τα καλυτερα μας παιρνεις...!!!

χαχαχαχαχαχ.............

----------


## kostas0206

Λες να μην το ξερω!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

τοσα καλα λογια τοση υπομονη και τοση αγαπη για το τιποτα; οταν κατι παει καλα πρεπει να γινεται το ποιο ακραιο;
Κωστα συγγνωμη για την αναμονη και υπομονη σου.. θα επερνες ενα καταπληκτικο πουλακι σε χαρακτξρα αλλα και χρωματα..
Σημερα οπως ξυπνησα πηγα να δω τον μικρο 40 ημερων πλεον και ειδα πουπουλλα εξω απο την φωλια ανοιγω και ειδα τον μικρο ακροτηριασμενο απο την μανα... αιτια; ξερω.. ουτε εγω ουτε η μανα εφταιγε αλλα ο χαρακτηρας που ηταν μαμοθρευτω και επρεπε να ειχε απογαλακτιστη ενω ουτε σπορια δεν ηξερε να σπαει... συγγνωμη Κωστα πληγωθηκα παρα πολυ σημερα ... μολις το ειδα ζαλιστηκα κι εκανα εμετο... με εχει πιασει ενα σφυξιμο το αγαπησα το λατρεψα του εδωσα φροντιδα αγαπη αλλα εφυγε με τον χειροτερο τροπο... Αντιο Ριο!!!!"Θα σε αγαπαω για παντα και να θυμασαι οτι μου ειπες αντιο απο εχθες αλλα δεν το καταλαβα... :sad:

----------


## kostas0206

Ηταν αυτο που μου ελεγες εχθες?Κριμα, οταν διαβαζα το διαβασα εκλαψα!!! Και εγω το αγαπησα αυτο το πουλακι αλλα δεν ηταν γραφτο να ζησει πολυ!!! Κριμα! τι να πω!!!
 :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: !!!

----------


## serafeim

Κωστα θα τα πουμε fb εμεις.. δεν ηταν αρρωστο
..  χθες με προηδοποιησε οτι θα γινει κατι κακαο.. η μανα το σκοτωσε.. μπορει για εμας να ειχε τον τελειο χαρακτηρα αλλα για την φυση τον χειροτερο.. γι αυτο και επραξε η μανα...

----------


## panoss

Όχι ρε φίλε έτσι..
Τι να πω... ::

----------


## serafeim

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια φιλε Παναγιωτη!!! Αν κατι ειναι να παει στραβα θα παει!!!

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ......................  η ψυχουλα μου

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λυπαμαι Σεραφειμ!  :Sick0026:

----------


## Kostakos

Tι?????? αυτό το πανέμορφο πλάσμα??????  ::  :Confused0053:

----------


## serafeim

Οσο πανεμορφο και αν ειανι κατι αν ειναι αδυναμο να ανταπεξελθει στην φυση διωχνετε με τον χειροτερο τροπο!!! Την επομενη φορα που θα μου τυχη κατι παρομοιο ταισμα αποκλειστικα εγω στο χερι με το ΖΩΡΙ και η μανα ασε την στην ησυχια της!!! Ειχα δει 2-3 τσακωμους στο παρελθον αλλα το θεωρησα οτι ερχεται η ωρα του απογαλακτισμου! Δεν πεθανε απο κατι αλλο σιγουρα γιατι ηταν υπερκινητικο!!! Δυστηχως οπου υπαρχει αγαπη υπαρχει και κακο!!! αλλα οπως λεω και στην υπογραφη μου : *Η ζωή αλλάζει, αλλά δεν χάνεται!*

----------


## Kostakos

*Παραμόνο συνεχίζει στο κύκλο της ζωής, όπου ότι χάνεται κάτι άλλο γεννιέται!! Αυτή είναι η ζωή.....*

----------


## serafeim

Κωστα!! Σημερα πεθανε ενας νεοσσος αλλα αλλοι 5 νεοσσοι περιμενουν να βγουν εξω στο κλαδι και 2 πανεμορφα τιμπραδακια στην φωλια!!! Η ζωη συνεχιζεται με οτι συνεπαγεται σε αυτην! Μπορεις να την πεις ατιμη,αδικη,κακη,καλη,ομορφ  η,οτι σε ταλαιπωρει αλλα δεν μπορεις να πεις δεν συνεχιζεται, υπαρχουν τα καλα αλλα υπαρχουν και τα κακα! Θα διαλεξω να θυμαμαι τις ωραιες στιγμες που μου προσφερε και χαμογελασα και χαρηκα και οχι οτι το σκοτωσε η μανα του! Μερικες φορες λεω αν εφτεγα εγω που δεν το ταιζα...  ::  αλλα τι να πω μεγαλωσα διαφορετικα και προσπαθω σε αυτες τις αθλιες συνθηκες να κανω κατι τρομερο... την "αναπαραγωγη".... με τον καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο!!! Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα λογια και να με συγχωρει ο Κωστας που θα επερνε το μικρο και που εφυγε τοσο αδικα ενω αυτος προσπαθουσε να του φτιαξει τα παντα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα περναγε ΦΙΝΑ μαζι του!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Σε συγχωρω σεραφειμ, αν και δν εφτεγες! ετσι ηταν γραφτο!!  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κριμα Σεραφειμ.... λυπαμαι πραγματικα!!!  :sad: 
Αλλα τι να κανουμε, ετσι το προοριζε η μητερα φυση...

----------


## Peri27

:Sick0026:   πολυ λυπαμαι!! ... :'( μικρο μου μπιζελάκι... :'(

----------


## vicky_ath

Λυπάμαι για το πουλάκι...

Αλλά ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι έγινε...
Είναι πρωτάκουστο αυτό για μένα.
40 ημερών είναι ολόκληρο πουλάκι... πως ειναι δυνατόν να το σκότωσε η μητέρα του???

Σεραφείμ επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλο το θέμα από την αρχή, μου εξηγείς λίγο τι συνέβη με το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι???

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ αυτο το πουλακι ειναι το μοναδικο που βγηκε ζωντανο απο τα 7 αυγα της θυληκιας αυτης και μεγαλωσε κανονικα!!! Το ταιζα και εγω βοηθητικα για να το κανω ημερο 1 φορα την μερα λιγοτερο απο 1 ml καθε φορα!!! Εφτασε 30 ημερων και λεω καπου εδω επρεπε να ειχε βγει απ οτην φωλια και να δοκιμαζε σπορακια αλλα αυτο βγηκε 32 ημερων και μεχρι χθες 39 ημερων δοκιμαζε σπορακια και δεν ετρωγε δεν μπορουσε να τα σπασει... ειχα δει δυο τρεις τσακωμους με την μανα αλλα θεωρησα ειναι για τον απογαλακτισμο!!! Το μικρο ζηταγε συνεχεια τροφη αλλα η μανα δεν του εδινε παντα παντως το πετυχα να το ταιζει και χθες!!! Σημερα το πρωι πηγα ειδα εξω απο την φωλια πουπουλα και μολις ανοιξα την φωλια το ειδα νεκρο με την κατω γναθο σε αλλο σημειο!!  :sad:  Ενω ολα πηγαιναν καλαα Βικυ το μοιραιο εγινε... το μικρο επρεπε να ειχε απογαλακτιστει βαρυα 35 ημερων στα μπατζι αλλα αυτο τιποτα 39 ημερων και ακομα απο την μαμα!!! Ηταν αρκετα ημερο αλλα δεν ετρωγε φαγητο απο εμενα (κρεμα) καθολου ουτε κατα διανοια!!! Αυτα για το μικρο Βικυ  :sad: !!!

----------


## stephan

Σεραφείμ λυπάμαι πολύ για το πουλάκι  :sad:  (είχα παρακολουθήσει το θέμα από την αρχή και πραγματικά ζήλευα τον Κώστα που θα το έπαιρνε). Μάλλον ήταν γραφτό να γίνει ότι έγινε και ίσως ήταν για το καλό του (άγνωσται αι βουλαί του κυρίου)  :: .

----------

